# need help



## cut bait (Sep 11, 2006)

I need help getting information on head boats in the Baltimore, Annapolis area. I live about 400 miles from there and would like to do some fishing in the Chesapeake Bay area this fall. I would appreciate any help finding a good boat to fish off of.

I want to catch some taug and flounder. What other kind of fish do they catch there. 

Thanks 
Cut Bait


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*You should've asked this question in the*

boating board forum.


I don't think you can TOG get in the Bay, almost 100% sure. Have to go to Ocean City, Md or Lewes, Del. to get a charter/head boat for tog.


----------



## cut bait (Sep 11, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the information about sending it to the boating forum Orest this is the first time I used this website  

Cut Bait


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

If you want Tog I would recommend you contacting Tilapia ( a member of this forum). He claims  to bet the resident expert on Toggin' .... based on his pics from last year I believe him ( just teasin ya T )

I believe Monty is the captain you want to hook up with and I think the Toggin trips start in the late fall but T should be able to give you the correct information.

welcome aboard


----------

